# Rear Bumper Step Protector for E39 Touring



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Does anyone know of where I might find a Step Protector for the rear bumper of my E39 525iT? My dog keeps scratching the topside as he hops in...

I know there is one available for the X5 (82 11 0 029 671) but I need to know if BMW or another company has an E39 equal.

Thanks!


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I own a 2003 530i and when I had the XPEL hood/front bumper kit installed, I had the installer custom cut a piece of the material to cover the top of my rear bumper cover.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SRFast said:


> I own a 2003 530i and when I had the XPEL hood/front bumper kit installed, I had the installer custom cut a piece of the material to cover the top of my rear bumper cover.


Damn good idea if I do say so my damn self! :thumbup:

I must look into something like this as well.


----------



## Senna-fan (Mar 13, 2003)

My wife has a 2000 528iT and hers has the black moulding that comes with a rubber strip protector on the top part of the rear bumper. 2001-up E39s have the body colored moulding, hence your problem. Replacing the top part of your rear bumper moulding(just the part along the cargo area opening) might be something worth looking into.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks Senna-fan. I wonder if I can order the pre-2001 rubber molding and fit it to my 2003? 

I know I can replace the body color molding, but my dog is just going to scratch it all over again...

On another note, I have the Weathertech cargo liner for my cargo area and I HIGHLY RECOMMEND it for anyone stupid enough (like me) to put a wet, dirty labrador in the back of their 5 series Touring. I just take it out and Armor All it (I dont care about residue on a rubber tray, the residue everyone hates for their dash actually seems to repel dog hair) and voila, totally clean boot.

I do have to use a lint roller on the higher upholstered sections every once in a while, but other than that, I amazingly keep the cargo area pretty clean.


----------

